# What do you see (possible buy)



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I know, I know.. I'm a pain in the butt!!

Bildschöne, elegante Rappstute von Lauscher - Bild 3 von 4 - pferde.de

If you could give me some confo crits on the above mare, I'd be really thankful


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Nothing negative jumps out for me. Looks balanced, I like the angles, the neck, and back.

I thought you were going to ride your father's horse once you sold Duffy.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Nothing negative jumps out for me. Looks balanced, I like the angles, the neck, and back.
> 
> I thought you were going to ride your father's horse once you sold Duffy.



Me too 

However, if there is something new that pops up thats worth seeing for the money I have, then I will take a look. I missed out on a bargain at the weekend, if only Duffy was sold by then- would have made a superb horse! Snapped up straight away


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Is it still up? The page does not seem to be loading.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep! I will post the pictures though


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a good looking horse. I like bigger bone and bigger feet and its pasterns seem a bit long but that's just me. Also, the angles through the stifle and hock seem a bit on the straight side for dressage, but it could be the way it's standing. What is it? What's it done?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

4yo, just broken in. Has Donnerhall lines too... so it would be work, but might be worth checking out.

I'm a bad person though, this mare is from a breeder and there other horses are highliy priced- they know the worth of their horses.. I like getting a deal from an unsuspecting seller muahah!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Is there any reason that this horse isn't as highly priced as their other ones?

To me, it looks like it wants to be an eventer.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I just asked a friend and she said this.. the mare she is referring too, Dorina, is built downhill like a wheelbarrow.. I have to admit I don't see anything in this horse that she's describing :S

pRETTY BUT BAD CONFIRMATION, BIT OF A DORINA AND IS TOED OUT IN THE BACK. REALLY LONG AND HIGH WITHERS AND A TINY BACK, NO QUARTERS AND A BAD ANGLE OF THE ILIUM AND HIP JOINT AND I WOULD SAY QUITE LONG AND PASTERNS.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

thesilverspear said:


> Is there any reason that this horse isn't as highly priced as their other ones?
> 
> To me, it looks like it wants to be an eventer.


 
I haven't a clue! Some are maybe better breeding, better confo better movement... who knows 

LOL I did that with Duffy... bought a jumper instead of a dressage horse :lol:


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

See my edit on my earlier post.  I agree with her about the angles in the hind end and the long pasterns.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

thesilverspear said:


> See my edit on my earlier post.  I agree with her about the angles in the hind end and the long pasterns.


 
Ahh.. well, I will have to keep looking, but as I said.. I know nothing.. but nothing's perfect, right?

I have emailed another, but there is no confo pics as yet.. will keep you updated though 

Silverspear can I keep you as my pocket confo guide hahaha!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

The more I look at it, the less I like it. The hind-end is definitely not great. 

Really don't like the small feet. I'm not into the big-horse-on-spindly-legs look, which seems to be common in a lot of warmbloods these days.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

DuffyDuck said:


> Ahh.. well, I will have to keep looking, but as I said.. I know nothing.. but nothing's perfect, right?
> 
> I have emailed another, but there is no confo pics as yet.. will keep you updated though
> 
> Silverspear can I keep you as my pocket confo guide hahaha!



Haha. No worries. Send any pic my way.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

OKay so friend just sent this, and I'm waiting to hear what the price is. Only thing that strikes me as odd is its from a breeder but listed as 'other warmblood' which I don't know what that means to be fair


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I like that one better.

He (I can see it's a boy) has better bone and looks more likely to stay sound for you. There's still something interesting about his hind end that I can't quite put my finger on and is he a bit thick through the throatlatch? At the end of the day, unless you're going to spend a zillion euros on a horse, you're probably not going to find one with perfect dressage conformation. You just want it to not be a conformational disaster and correct *enough* to do what you want to do and stay sound, 

He might be slightly over at the knee, or holding his front leg at an odd angle.

I'd probably phone up and maybe look at that one, at any rate.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I like this one much better. Conformationally, he's much better looking in angles and proportion than the first one. I'd go look at him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I think maybe just not so well built from behind...If he's still there will do, he's out of my price range right now!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

DuffyDuck said:


> I think maybe just not so well built from behind...If he's still there will do, he's out of my price range right now!


Ah, ******. 

Where are all the nice and cheap ones!?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

thesilverspear said:


> Ah, ******.
> 
> Where are all the nice and cheap ones!?


 
Well he's 5-6k so not too bad, but only have 4500 to spend if and when I sell Duffy!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hannoveraner Stute Dressurpferd Springpferd

No confo pics etc but this is the one I have emailed.. no age or height on it though :/

If all goes well on Friday with Duffy will go and see this at the weekend!


----------

